# Betta tank setup



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

[align=center:e0d43fe4d7][/align:e0d43fe4d7][highlight=deepskyblue:e0d43fe4d7][/highlight:e0d43fe4d7][shadow=midnightblue:e0d43fe4d7][/shadow:e0d43fe4d7][glow=indigo Hi! I'm Vanessa and I have a betta named Real , as in Ray-al which is spanish for Royal, he is a royal blue I had a curious question ,I want to sorta do a community tank in a 10g *ponders* The females at the store I am going to get them at are all very small so I'm guess they are 2-3 months only maybe less (they are about this big | | )literally, so I figured they would get along together in a big tank (I want to put two dividers in on each end (put something to cover one side so they can't see through it to other side) and have 1 male on the left 1 male on the right and in the middle have like 4 females) Does this plan sound like a failing plan like this |1m|4f|1m. And if it doesn't sound bad, I was also thinking if I want to add more males to seperate the to sides like the one left and one right with another divider so it was |1m|1m|4f|1m|1m| like that. (the dividers I'd put a dark covering over it so they couldn't see the other male and such) 

*V* & Real


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It could work if you keep up on your weekly water changes. Are you going to filter and heat the tank ? 


RC


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

Yep, Although I don't know how I'm going to do the filtering *ponders* *thinks harder* *falls over* no clue...


----------



## maire (Jan 18, 2005)

My fathers divided tank is set up simular to your idea though not exactly... he used "plastic canvas" as the dividers. The type that has small holes not the big holes(mom's idea) Using aquarium silicon to attach the plastic canvas to the sides and to each other(dad's idea).

This was done with the new tank before adding water or anything else and left to dry/cure well.

Plastic canvas allows for water movement, filtration and any meds that will or might be needed;as well as some sight of the other fish but not constant or total visibility.

They have used this set up for almost 15 years now and say they have had no trouble. Let me know if you try this...and how you like it if you do.


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

Did they use a ten gallon tank with betta? and that sounds interesting. Care to explain it in deeper detail? you can email me if you want @ [email protected]

*V* & Real


----------

